

Local-time effect on small space-time scale - seedlessso
http://arxiv.org/pdf/physics/0610137

======
jmakov
That's one of the papers Global scaling theory is based on. There's a long
story on how Hertmut Mueller as a researcher in Soviet Russia did some
research for the gov. that was classified etc. They even had some talks on
some german Uni's with some presentations. Keywords for ggl would be: \-
global scaling theory \- g-com \- interplanetary communication \-
communicating without el.mag. waves etc.

The papers were published in some alternative energy, bio suff, water memory
etc. things german magazine. As to why aren't such to be profound findings
published in a serious sci magazine, H.Mueller stated some dislikes about
nature, sciam etc. magazines. They even have a site, they are prepared to
educate you on this wonderful magic theory if u give them some money...

~~~
jmakov
some more info: they state that their model can get info from static. check
out utube links (mainly in german):
[http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=global+scaling&#...</a>

------
zvrba
Has somebody just made an analogue of <http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/> for
physics?

~~~
aangjie
Huh... i couldn't make sense of it, but that's not saying much, given my
knowledge of physics is limited to pop. sci. books. can somebody with more
physics/math knowledge answer this please?

~~~
Goooo
<http://arxiv.org/pdf/physics/0605064>

~~~
polynomial
Still trying to make sense of this. Isn't there an app I can download or
something?

------
sp332
I think what it's saying is that germanium semiconductor RNGs in different
places happen to give the same result at the same time?

~~~
jmakov
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Consciousness_Project>

------
m0tive
On scribd:
[http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://arxiv.org/pdf/physic...](http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://arxiv.org/pdf/physics/0610137)

------
mijnpc
ADD IN THE TITLE THAT IT'S A FUCKING PDF

~~~
Sandman
I agree, it would've been nice if the OP had mentioned that this is a PDF in
the title of the submission. However, yelling and cursing is, I think, below
the level of discussion we'd like to see here on HN. A simple remark in the
comment would suffice.

